# Fast query runs slow in SSRS



## kosmik5 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi,
I have an SSRS report that calls out to a stored procedure. If I run the stored procedure directly from a query window, it will return in under 2 seconds. However, the same query run from a 2005 SSRS report takes up to 5 minutes to complete. This is not just happening on the first run, it happens every time. Additionally, I don't see this same problem in other environments.

Any ideas on why the SSRS report would run so slow in this particular environment?

Thank You
kosmiktechnologies.com


----------

